# Kayak refinishing?



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought my son a Hobie Outback Mirage suv that has been well used. It began its life as a rental for one season then the guy I bought it from purchased it. Anyway there is plenty of scratches and "rash" on this yak. I just ordered new bungee's and hatches to replace all of that, and am about to get him a different seat. He often asks if I can get rid of some of the rash and scratches. So here I am wondering what I can do to help spruce it up. The hull is strong and other than the old hatches doesnt leak, and I cant afford to buy another hobie so here I am trying to figure something out. I thought about wetsanding the hull and then polishing it back out, but I dont know what kind of polish I would be able to use on the hull without running the chance of ruining it. Im honestly thinking about just painting it, my brother owns a body shop and im sure he could make it stick, but in a few years I would be back in teh same situation. What say the masses?


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

It depends on how deep the rash is. 
Pressure wash the yak first to get all the dirt and crud out of the scratches or it becomes a permanent part of the yak.

You can pretty up the surface with a hot iron, just be 100% sure your wife doesn't catch you.

Seriously, I'm not kidding about the iron. Ours has a nice teflon nonstick surface, so I crank it up to cotton/ linen setting and take my time ironing the hull. Everything but deep gouges goes away with just a little work. Don't spend too much time in one spot because you only want to remelt the surface, not soften the plastic all teh way through.

You can do the same thing with a heat gun and a high temp silicone spatula.


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

A Soldering iron works well for the detail work and Patching.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I would think that as well as taking out the scratches*

you are also weakening the hull with heat.. Have seen people do it but not a fan of it.. I would rather roll with the scratches then weaken my hull, it would be like mass quantities of UV not good .. Not for cosmetic reason but to patch OK... JMHO


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Get some 505 protectant and apply it. It does a pretty good job of covering minor scratches and blemeshes. I personally consider mine battle scars and just roll with them.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Cory*

Whats 505? I have been using 303 for years but have not heard of 505...Is it a new product???


JAM


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Hobie guy named Matt Miller on Hobie Cat Forums might be able to help!


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys! I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Now for my good and bad report. The good is that I tried the iron and it is working, slowly but it is working. The bad...the wife caught me with the good iron


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

oh man, you are in so much trouble.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Busted....No soup fer youuuuuu....


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

Tacpayne said:


> Now for my good and bad report. The good is that I tried the iron and it is working, slowly but it is working. The bad...the wife caught me with the good iron


uh oh !!! no problem.... just look at like this..... instead of your wife getting a new iron, you have aquired a new tool !!!!


----------



## Agent VA (May 3, 2007)

Now that is some good old positive thinking right there! :beer:


----------

